# sorry.....(stupid)



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

but this is kinda funny. Guy on Kijiji in TO is selling sicklids.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL ..... awesome.


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

don't mean it as a dig at bad spelling, just being silly!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

mamadoo said:


> don't mean it as a dig at bad spelling, just being silly!


Are you talking about 4 african sicklets?? Or are these inadditon to those sicklids?


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

OMG, I didn't even spell it "right"!!!! Yeah, that'd be the one!
Oh, now I'm laughing again!


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

as a poor/lazy typer i take offence to that


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

Come on!! There's lazy and then there's funny!!
And I'm Ms Pot (calling kettle) on the typing thing


----------

